# Torneo MW "Campioni d'Estate" [SimulazioniPC]



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Salve ragazzi di MW

ho in mente un progettino carino e non molto impegnativo per i prossimi giorni. Mi diverte molto simulare delle partite al PC, e per l'estate vorrei proporvi di simulare un piccolo torneo a 8 squadre, in cui a sfidarsi sono i vincitori di 8 campionati da me scelti.

In dettaglio le squadre sono

*Barcellona (Andreas89)*
*PSG (Ale)*
*Juventus (Splendidi Incisivi)*
*Galatasaray (Livestrong)*
*Benfica (Tifo'o)*
*Manch.United (tequilad)*
*Bayern Monaco (Fabry_cekko)*
*Ajax (mefisto94)*

Vorrei invitarvi a scegliere una squadra tra queste otto, e mettere in campo il vostro 11 titolare, i cambi che vorreste venissero fatti in partita in determinate condizioni e momenti, i panchinari, la tattica... Ovviamente, chi prima arriva meglio alloggia, nel senso che i primi 8 che si presentano avranno il controllo dei team 

Fatemi sapere se può diventare qualcosa di carino, vi aspetto.


*QUARTI DI FINALE*

Benfica - *PSG* *0-3 (Ibrahimovic, Ibrahimovic, Ibrahimovic)*
Bayern - *Galatasaray* *0-2 (Drogba, Melo)*
Manch.United - *Juventus* *1-3 (Rooney - Llorente, Tevez, Ferdinand AG)*
*Barcelona* - Ajax *3-0 (Xavi, Messi, Messi)*

*SEMIFINALI*

*PSG* - Galatasaray *1-0 (Lavezzi)*
*Juventus* - Barcellona *3-0 (Tevez, Llorente, Llorente)*

*FINALE*

PSG -* Juventus 1-2 (Lavezzi - Tevez, Llorente)*


*CLASSIFICA MARCATORI*

4 Llorente
3 Ibrahimovic
3 Tevez
2 Messi
2 Lavezzi
1 Xavi
1 Drogba
1 F. Melo
1 Rooney


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

ed il Milan????


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Ahahah beh voleva essere qualcosa di relativo ai campioni dei vari campionati


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Noi scegliamo le squadre e tu fai il torneo in base alle nostre indicazioni, giusto??? Comunque io prenderei il Barca, mi dicono sia fortino.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Esattamente. Mi dite formazione iniziale, panchine, cambi che vorreste fare se state vincendo, perdendo, pareggiando... Potrebbe essere una cosa carina 

Barca aggiudicato.


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

Bayern


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Bayern aggiudicato!


----------



## Livestrong (14 Luglio 2013)

Sarei interessato a fare il Galatasaray.

Ma come le faresti le simulazioni? Ogni quanto bisognerebbe consegnare le varie formazioni?


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

anzi ,posso cambiare? vorrei fare lo united


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarei interessato a fare il Galatasaray.
> 
> Ma come le faresti le simulazioni? Ogni quanto bisognerebbe consegnare le varie formazioni?



Le simulazioni le faccio con PES, che mi sembra il migliore quando si tratta di far giocare le squadra tra di loro. Poi non ho Fifa nel pc 
E comunque da martedi ho finito con l'Uni, quindi potrei fare molto molto presto. Voi intanto mi dite chi volete, io faccio i sorteggi dei match e poi mi date le formazioni per il primo incontro 

Ah non ho specificato. Match a eliminazione diretta, con supplementari e rigori in caso di pareggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> anzi ,posso cambiare? vorrei fare lo united


Va bene, cambio approvato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Voglio la Rubentus


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio la Rubentus



Oooh ottima scelta. Pronto a schierare "El Gordo" Tevez?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Oooh ottima scelta. Pronto a schierare "El Gordo" Tevez?


Glorente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Rimane Bayern, Manchester, Porto e Ajax. Al massimo se vedo che nessuno le sceglie, faccio io le formazioni


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Oooh ottima scelta. Pronto a schierare "El Gordo" Tevez?



Ottima scelta sicuro, alla fine è la sua squadra. L'han capito tutti. E poi se non è gobbo, sarà napoletano....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ottima scelta sicuro, alla fine è al sua squadra. L'han capito tutti. E poi se non è gobbo, sarà napoletano....


Juuuuuve, storia di un grande amore...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Gobbacci, brutta gente....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

ma il Bayern chi l'ha scelto? se è libero lo prendo io...sennò il Manchester


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma il Bayern chi l'ha scelto? se è libero lo prendo io...sennò il Manchester



Bayern aggiudicato 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il Porto me lo piglio io, così magari velocizziamo la cosa. Se qualcuno lo vuole basta che me lo dica


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Facciamo che le "iscrizioni" si chiuderanno mercoledi, visto che dopo posso iniziare a far tutto per bene senza l'assillo dell'Università. Se nessuno si aggiunge, facciamo con quelli già assegnati e il resto delle formazioni li faccio io


----------



## tequilad (15 Luglio 2013)

united


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> united



Perfect! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Manca Ajax, e se qualcuno vuole il Porto mi dica pure. L'ho preso solo per sbrigarci prima, ma se qualcuno ci tiene ben venga.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Perfect!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Manca Ajax, e se qualcuno vuole il Porto mi dica pure. L'ho preso solo per sbrigarci prima, ma se qualcuno ci tiene ben venga.


Del campionato portoghese conosco meglio il Benfica, se mi cambi il Porto col Benfica mi faresti un piacere. Altrimenti fa stesso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe fare un torneo con i vincitori dei rispettivi tornei, per questo ho scelto il Porto 

Ti do il Porto allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> united


Ah, le care e vecchie simulazioni


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe fare un torneo con i vincitori dei rispettivi tornei, per questo ho scelto il Porto
> 
> Ti do il Porto allora?



Eddai fai un eccezione alla regola  è solo un caso. Delle rimaste Ajax e Porto non conosco i giocatori, invece il Benfica si. Altrimenti niente. Fa stesso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Beh se ci tieni allora va bene. Non sarà più un torneo tra i campioni ma va bene lo stesso 

Benfica aggiudicato. Mi raccomando il buon vecchio Lisandro.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Beh se ci tieni allora va bene. Non sarà più un torneo tra i campioni ma va bene lo stesso
> 
> Benfica aggiudicato. Mi raccomando il buon vecchio Lisandro.



Si che è da campioni. Il Porto ha rubato l'ultima partita contro pacos coso. Rigore inesistente e secondo gol in fuorigioco. Ero Benfica campione 

ahahahahaha grazie comunque

PS: per il momento mi affido a Luisao e Garay come coppia centrale


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Ahahah beh si può vedere così allora 

Manca l'Ajax, se entro mercoledi nessuno ne è interessato lo prendo io così cominciamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahahah beh si può vedere così allora
> 
> Manca l'Ajax, se entro mercoledi nessuno ne è interessato lo prendo io così cominciamo



Pippo ma noi dobbiamo soltanto inviarti le formazioni, modulo e i cambi giusto?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Si si esatto. Se avete indicazioni particolari sulla tattica, ecco. Tipo se volete impostare una gara di possesso palla, o di contropiede.. Cose così insomma 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> PS: per il momento mi affido a Luisao e Garay come coppia centrale



Oh beh ottima scelta


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahahah beh si può vedere così allora
> 
> Manca l'Ajax, se entro mercoledi nessuno ne è interessato lo prendo io così cominciamo



Lo prendo io se non è un problema.
Quoto Fabry


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Perfetto. Quadro completo allora


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si si esatto. Se avete indicazioni particolari sulla tattica, ecco. Tipo se volete impostare una gara di possesso palla, o di contropiede.. Cose così insomma



Si comunica via messaggio privato vero?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si comunica via messaggio privato vero?



Va benissimo. Tu che sei Mod, possiamo continuare qua vero? Senza aprire altri Topic.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Va benissimo. Tu che sei Mod, possiamo continuare qua vero? Senza aprire altri Topic.



Si, per me non c'è nessun problema. Se [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] è d'accordo ovviamente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Ok, allora tra qualche minuto posto i sorteggi dei quarti di finale nel primo post. Ah, per scegliere le teste di serie ho seguito il Ranking Uefa.
Quindi come teste di serie: Barcelona, Bayern, Manch.United e Benfica.
Non teste di serie sono Juve, PSG, Ajax e Galatasaray.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Et voilà 

I sorteggi hanno decretato i seguenti match, quarti di finale:

Benfica - PSG
Bayern - Galatasaray
Manch.United - Juventus
Barcelona - Ajax

Facciamo che entro mercoledi sera mi inviate le formazioni. Se non ricevo nulla, farò io le formazioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

Bene. Non mi porterà via troppo tempo quindi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

aspè Pippo non è meglio fare i gironi?? così almeno ci sono più partite

te pareva contro Luka...volevo splendidi


----------



## tequilad (15 Luglio 2013)

Puoi postare le rose ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

Che bello, contro Tequila  non avrei potuto scegliere avversario migliore per perdere 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Puoi postare le rose ?


Magari con i valori e i ruoli di ogni giocatore [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè, spero di vincere alla svelta questo torneo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, spero di vincere alla svelta questo torneo.



se batto livestrong vinco tutto


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

se il psg ufficializzasse in tempo cavani e marquinos non mi farebbe schifo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Il torneo è ad eliminazione diretta, senza girone in modo da rendere più breve il tutto (per esperienza so che dopo qualche giorno l'entusiasmo è già svanito e non voglio correre il rischio).
Al massimo se l'esperienza risulta piacevole potremo farne di altri in futuro.

Per quanto riguarda le rose, vedrò di postarle il prima possibile. Magari fate già un abbozzo di formazione, tanto più o meno i giocatori li conoscete quasi tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> se il psg ufficializzasse in tempo cavani e marquinos non mi farebbe schifo



Ahahah Beh Cavani lo do per fatto


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

Sarò massacrato. Spero almeno che il contatore mi faccia perdere di misura.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Sto aspettando un aggiornamento per PES questa sera, quindi dopo posso avere le rose praticamente aggiornate. Intanto chi ha già deciso la formazione, mi mandi.


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

ma cosa c'e' in palio?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'e' in palio?



Ehm... I nostri personali complimenti?


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ehm... I nostri personali complimenti?



pensavo neanche quelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ti ho inviato per MP la rosa del Galatasaray


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il torneo è ad eliminazione diretta, senza girone in modo da rendere più breve il tutto (*per esperienza so che dopo qualche giorno l'entusiasmo è già svanito e non voglio correre il rischio)*.
> Al massimo se l'esperienza risulta piacevole potremo farne di altri in futuro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le rose, vedrò di postarle il prima possibile. Magari fate già un abbozzo di formazione, tanto più o meno i giocatori li conoscete quasi tutti.
> ...



io i Sondaggi li faccio da 6 mesi e non mi sono stancato cmq scherzo va benissimo così, almeno possiamo farne altri
cmq Bocciarello mi ha detto che a breve il Bayern prenderà Thiago Silva...posso metterlo?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq Bocciarello mi ha detto che a breve il Bayern prenderà Thiago Silva...posso metterlo?



Ehm.... Per adesso lasciamolo al PSG...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi a chi servono le rose? Perchè penso che per molte squadre i giocatori e i valori sono ben noti. Magari per Ajax e Benfica posso far qualcosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

una buonissima idea... se ne farai un altro più avanti con scelta libera delle squadre (non ristretta a sole 8 e solo ai campioni) chiamami 

unica cosa però il Milan dovrebbe esserci sempre e comunque come Wild Card, magari senza essere scelto da nessuno con schieramento default, però deve esserci


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Vediamo come va questo, per tutta l'estate ho molto tempo libero e posso proporre altre cose del genere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a chi servono le rose? Perchè penso che per molte squadre i giocatori e i valori sono ben noti. Magari per Ajax e Benfica posso far qualcosa.


Io vorrei i valori dei giocatori e i ruoli, non perché non li conosca ma perché voglio sapere che ruoli e valori assegna la CPU ad ogni giocatore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Va bene Socio. Ti manderò presto la rosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Va bene Socio. Ti manderò presto la rosa.



anche per me Pippo se non è un problema


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche per me Pippo se non è un problema



No Problem. Mi basta saperlo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a chi servono le rose? Perchè penso che per molte squadre i giocatori e i valori sono ben noti. Magari per Ajax e Benfica posso far qualcosa.



Grazie Pippo mandami tutto quello che hai del Benfica


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie Pippo mandami tutto quello che hai del Benfica



Va bene  Avvertimi se c'è qualche giocatore in meno o in più. Può sfuggirmene qualcuno...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Mandato Bayern, Benfica, Galatasaray e Juve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

al vincitore magari una bella targhetta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Beh perchè no. Ci potrebbero pensare ai piani alti


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

Se non è un disturbo, a questo punto anche Rinus Michels sarebbe grato di avere la rosa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se non è un disturbo, a questo punto anche Rinus Michels sarebbe grato di avere la rosa.



Va bene. Puoi aspettare qualche minuto? Entro stasera te la mando, promesso.


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

anche per me , per favore. rosa , valori, ect ect


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Raga faccio più tardi, vi mando Ajax e PSG. Perdonatemi ma il dovere chiama 

A dopo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Puoi aspettare qualche minuto? Entro stasera te la mando, promesso.



Figurati...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Oook inviati Ajax e PSG 

Vado a nanna che domani ho un esame (l'ultimo dell'anno!!) quindi ci sentiamo domani per maggior dettagli. Intanto aspetto le formazioni di chi non le ha ancora mandate.
Ah una cosa, se notate qualche mancanza nelle rose avvertitemi (es Sulejmani al Benfica...).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2013)

Mi mancano le formazioni di PSG, Manch.United e Barcelona. Se a qualcuno di questi (escluso il PSG perchè l'ho già fatto) ha bisogno della rosa mi scriva pure. Risponderò comunque questa sera.


----------



## tequilad (16 Luglio 2013)

io ho bisogno della rosa grazie


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

inviata


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2013)

Inviato United


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Orario delle partite di domani?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] manda anche a me la rosa barcaiola più i valori dei singoli calciatori. Grazie.


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]

OT com'è andato l'esame?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
> 
> OT com'è andato l'esame?



Oooh bene bene, molto bene  Grazie per il pensiero!

Adesso mando il Barcellona a Andreas. Per le partite vi dispiace se iniziamo giovedi? Domani mi son preso una meritata giornata al mare! Da giovedi sono praticamente nullafacente e potrò divertirmi per bene col pc!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2013)

Barcellona inviato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Oooh bene bene, molto bene  Grazie per il pensiero!
> 
> Adesso mando il Barcellona a Andreas. Per le partite vi dispiace se iniziamo giovedi? Domani mi son preso una meritata giornata al mare! Da giovedi sono praticamente nullafacente e potrò divertirmi per bene col pc!



va benissimo, grande pippo!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Luglio 2013)

Domani mattina si parte!

Apre le danze..... *Bayern Monaco - Galatasaray*!!
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

Va benissimo...gioco pure in casa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Va benissimo...gioco pure in casa



Naaa campo neutro, non si favorisce nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

Tutto a posto con le tattiche per la mia Rube, ne Pippo?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto a posto con le tattiche per la mia Rube, ne Pippo?



Certo. Ti ho tolto Felipe Melo che è passato al Galatasaray e Giaccherini, ma son dettagli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ti ho tolto Felipe Melo che è passato al Galatasaray e Giaccherini, ma son dettagli


Felipe Melo sarebbe dovuto entrare qualche volta  dobbiamo sistemare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Luglio 2013)

*Urlo dalla Turchia! Bayern sconfitto 2-0 dal Galatasaray*

Si apre subito con un grosso colpo di scena la I° edizione della MW Champions Cup.
Il Bayern Monaco, campione di Germania e d’Europa perde 2-0 contro i turchi del Galatasaray. Le reti sono state messe a segno da *Didier Drogba (17’) e F.Melo (46’)*. In Semifinale il Galatasaray incontrerà la vincente di Benfica – PSG.

*Cronaca della partita*
Il match inizia subito con buoni propositi per il Galatasaray, che al 3’ minuto va vicino al gol con una bella azione orchestrata da Drogba, che serve Sneijder al limite dell’area, ma il tiro dell’olandese è lento e debole. Risponde poco dopo il Bayern, con un azione sulla corsia destra che porta Robben alla conclusione sull’esterno della rete.
Ecco la svolta. Dopo uno splendido uno-due con Altintop, Didier Drogba segna la rete del vantaggio turco con un destro potente e preciso che non lascia scampo a Neuer. Il Bayern non riesce a giocare, complice il forsennato pressing a centrocampo dei turchi, e inizia ad innervosirsi come dimostra l'ammonizione per Schweinsteiger.
Ai primi minuti del secondo tempo arriva il clamoroso raddoppio. Punizione di Sneijder dalla sinistra tirata magistralmente, Felipe Melo svetta su tutti e mette dentro di testa la rete del 2-0 Galatasaray.
Schweinsteiger ci prova al 57’ dalla distanza ma il tiro si perde di pochi centrimentri sul fondo. Ancora Sneijder va vicino al 3-0 con una punizione raffinata, che scheggia la traversa. Al 80’ Tiago Alcantara (neo entrato al posto di Luiz Gustavo, molto deludente) va vicino al 1-2 con una rasoiata dalla sinistra ma senza successo.
Finisce 2-0 per il Galatasaray. Bayern a casa.

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Prossimo match.. A scendere in campo saranno Barcelona e Ajax!


----------



## Ale (18 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> *Urlo dalla Turchia! Bayern sconfitto 2-0 dal Galatasaray*
> 
> Si apre subito con un grosso colpo di scena la I° edizione della MW Champions Cup.
> Il Bayern Monaco, campione di Germania e d’Europa perde 2-0 contro i turchi del Galatasaray. Le reti sono state messe a segno da *Didier Drogba (17’) e F.Melo (46’)*. *In Semifinale il Galatasaray incontrerà la vincente di Benfica – PSG*.
> ...



Adesso devo battere per forza il benfica, se voglio aprire il deretano a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] in semifinale


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Luglio 2013)

Nel pomeriggio Barcelona-Ajax


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Luglio 2013)

*Bomba Blaugrana! 3-0 Barcelona contro l’Ajax
*
Parte bene il Barcelona in questa Champions Cup. Forse anche troppo, un 3-0 rifilato ad un coraggioso e intraprendente Ajax che è però mancato di cattiveria e resistenza fisica. Le reti siglate da *Xavi* (70’) e *Messi* (83’ e 86’).
La semifinale vedrà il Barcelona sfidare Manchester United o Juventus.

*Cronaca della partita*
Il Barca già dai primi minuti prova l’assalto, con un ispirato Fabregas che però tirando da 30 metri non sorprende un attento Vermeer. L’Ajax gioca solo di contropiede, e al 17’ va anche vicino alla rete con Eriksen che lanciato davanti al portiere si fa parare il destro. Da questo momento i spagnoli vanno in sofferenza e iniziano a patire il pressing olandese. Sighurtsson va ancora vicino alla rete ma è bravo Valdes, mentre dall’altra parte il Barca non trova spazi per vie centrali e complice un Neymar fuori dal gioco prova solo tiri dalla distanza, al 43’ con Dani Alves.
Al 65’ su due ripetuti calci d’angolo i spagnoli vanno vicini alla rete con Neymar, che di testa manda di poco a lato nella prima occasione, e nella seconda becca il palo alla sinistra di Vermeer.
L’Ajax inizia a collassare, e al 70’ una bella azione tra Messi e Xavi porta quest’ultimo a tu per tu col portiere. Destro secco e rete dell’ 1-0!
Da qui è dominio Barca. Messi va in gol due volte all’ 83’ e al 86’ mettendo la parola fine all’incontro.
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

gomblotto


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2013)

La squadra ha giocato bene. Mi è piaciuta. Siamo stati sfortunati


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La squadra ha giocato bene. Mi è piaciuta. Siamo stati sfortunati



Avete giocato bene fino al 65' circa. Dopo purtroppo la squadra è calata di molto, e nemmeno i cambi suggeriti hanno portato una ripresa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Benfica - PSG tra poco
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

*Ibra monumentale. Benfica strapazzato 3-0*

Tra PSG e Benfica non c’è mai stata storia. La squadra parigina vince 3-0 con una splendida tripletta di *Ibrahimovic*, contornata da una prestazione collettiva di alto livello.
I gol messi a segno ai minuti 21, 26 e 87.
In Semifinale incontrerà il sorprendente *Galatasaray*, capace di eliminare il Bayern Monaco ai quarti.

*Cronaca della partita*

L’inizio di match è tutto per il PSG, che manda più volte in area di rigore i propri attaccanti ma in varie occasioni Cavani non riesce a segnare, complice anche un ottimo Artur. Al 21’ una ribattuta in area, porta Ibrahimovic a stoppare il pallone di petto, che dal limite dell’area lascia partire un destro micidiale che Artur nemmeno vede. 1-0 PSG.
Subito dopo, al 23’, risponde il Benfica con Cardozo che lanciato in porta si fa parare il tiro da Sirigu.
Al 26’ su calcio d’angolo svetta ancora lo svedese del PSG che insacca senza problemi il 2-0. Ormai sembra quasi finita, l’unico a crederci sembra Cardozo che tenta in ogni modo di abbattere il muro Sirigu. Senza successo. Anche Salvio prova a segnare, ma il portiere ex Palermo è in giornata.
Nel secondo tempo nessun emozione particolare, tranne che all’87’ Cavani tocca la palla di testa, Artur riesce a parare ma la palla va a finire sui piedi di Ibrahimovic, che con molta tranquillità mette la firma sulla tripletta e sul passaggio di turno.
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> *Ibra monumentale. Benfica strapazzato 3-0*
> 
> Tra PSG e Benfica non c’è mai stata storia. La squadra parigina vince 3-0 con una splendida tripletta di *Ibrahimovic*, contornata da una prestazione collettiva di alto livello.
> I gol messi a segno ai minuti 21, 26 e 87.
> ...



Ibra Ibra Ibra Supremancy


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

Nel corso della giornata l'ultimo quarto di finale, Juventus - Manchester United.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

*Manchester affondato. 3-1 Juventus*

Come da titolo, la Juventus passa in semifinale dopo aver battuto sonoramente 3-1 gli inglesi del Manchester United. Una squadra sicura di se quella messa in campo da Antonio Conte, che va in vantaggio dopo pochi minuti con *Llorente* (9’) servito alla perfezione da Tevez. Il Manchester non molla, e con un ispirato Nani va vicino alla rete del pareggio. Rete che non tarda ad arrivare, perché al 29’ dopo varie ribattute in area juventina, *Rooney* si coordina e mette dentro il gol dell’ 1-1.
Nel secondo tempo la Juve tira fuori gli artigli, e torna in vantaggio con una fucilata dalla distanza di *Carlitos Tevez* servito in profondità da Andrea Pirlo. Lo United tanta di rispondere, ma mai con vera decisione e la Juve chiude i conti al 83’ quando Pirlo serve Tevez che di testa non riesce a segnare ma manda in confusione *Ferdinand* che butta il pallone nella propria porta. Autogol, e vittoria Juve 3-1.
In Semifinale sarà sfida vera contro il *Barcelona.*


*SEMIFINALI
Barcelona - Juventus
PSG - Galatasaray*
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

che Ass! [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

In base agli ultimi trasferimenti, che vuole cambiare le formazioni mi faccia sapere  Se no tengo le ultime.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

*PSG in finale! Galatasaray sconfitto 1-0*

Senza dubbio la miglior partita vista in questa Champions Cup quella tra i francesi del PSG e i turchi del Galatasaray. La partita si apre con la squadra francese in pieno controllo, con *Ibrahimovic* che dopo 9 minuti va vicino al vantaggio con un colpo di testa che sfiora il palo. Rispondono i turchi, con *Drogba* che lanciato a rete si fa parare il tiro da Sirigu. Al 26’ il Galatasaray sembra in ottima serata, e va vicino alla rete per ben 3 volte, con *Sneijder* e *Drogba*. Niente da fare, squadra a riposo ancora sullo 0-0.
Nel PSG entra *Lavezzi* per uno spento Lucas, e l’infortunato Maxwell viene sostituito da *Digne*. Al 50’ Sneijder lanciato a rete vede Sirigu fuori dai pali e tenta il sublime pallonetto, che però sorvola la traversa.
Al 66’ la svolta. Da un cross del neo entrato Digne, il Galatasaray pasticcia in difesa e butta il pallone addosso a *Lavezzi*, che da 5 metri non sbaglia. *Il PSG va in vantaggio!* Da questo momento la squadra parigina amministra bene il risultato, con un Galatasaray che cerca di lanciare in profondità i propri attaccanti ma senza successo, complice anche la gran partita di *Thiago Silva*. Finisce 1-0, il PSG va in finale dove troverà *Juventus o Barcelona*.
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] 

​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> ​



ottimo...così impara


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

Eeeh ma se quel pallonetto di Wesley fosse entrato.......


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

aaaahhh benee che soddisfazione [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] prima di fare la finalissima avvertimi per favore, che devo fare la formazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

50 euro su Splendidi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> aaaahhh benee che soddisfazione [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] prima di fare la finalissima avvertimi per favore, che devo fare la formazione.



Certamente.
Per Juve-Barca facciamo questa sera o domani


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

*Trionfo Juve, è finale! Distrutto il Barcelona per 3-0*

La finale della I Edizione della Champions Cup sarà *PSG – Juventus*.
I bianconeri battono in semifinale per 3-0 il *Barcelona di Messi e Xavi*. Il vantaggio arriva dopo appena 5 minuti quando Pepe tira una bomba dai 20 metri che trova però la respinta di Valdes. Il pallone finisce a *Tevez* che mette dentro l’1-0 Juve. La squadra di Conte è in pieno controllo del match, e al 18’ sugli sviluppi di un corner di Pirlo, *Llorente* insacca la palla del 2-0, di testa. Si deve attendere il 42’ per la prima occasione blaugrana, quando *Neymar* scavalca e supera l’intera difesa juventina, ma davanti a *Buffon* sbaglia la rete del 2-1. Al 44’ una punizione dal limite di *Messi* finisce invece largamente fuori.
Il secondo tempo si apre con ancora la Juve al centro del gioco, con un Pepe ispirato che coi suoi tiri da fuori tiene sempre impegnato Valdes e compagni. Al 66’ la partita sembra riaprirsi, perché Messi viene lanciato da Xavi a tu per tu con Buffon ma il tiro del pallone d’oro non è un granchè, e il portiere azzurro para. All’ 85’ arriva il gol del 3-0, sempre *Llorente* (poi sostituito da Giovinco) ben servito da Vidal, che supera Valdes e porta la Juve in finale.
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

ma quanto sedere ha [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma quanto sedere ha [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ?



Lo voglio al posto di Allegri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

Due partite giocate, due vittorie, sei goal fatti e uno subito. Insomma, vi sto piallando 



Ale ha scritto:


> ma quanto sedere ha [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ?


Tattiche attente e oculate


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] se vuoi qualche cambiamento nella formazione scrivimi pure


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] se vuoi qualche cambiamento nella formazione scrivimi pure


No, le solite cose che ti scrissi già via MP. Squadra che vince non si cambia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, le solite cose che ti scrissi già via MP. Squadra che vince non si cambia



Mi sembra giusto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

A quando la finale?
In ogni caso complimenti ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] per la vittoria


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Luglio 2013)

La finale si gioca domani  Non do orari precisi perchè non vorrei poi smentirmi. Comunque domani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

lol confermo i 50 euri su Splendidi


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

100 euro su splendidi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi è capace di vincere pure con il Provercelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

*Rimonta bianconera! La Juve si aggiudica la I Edizione della Champions Cup
Battuto 2-1 il PSG di Ibrahimovic e Cavani*

L’orgoglio bianconero contro la potenza e la forza del PSG. Una finale quasi ipotizzabile quella tra gli uomini di Conte e i francesi di Blanc.
La partita si apre con poche emozioni. Le squadre tendono a studiarsi, senza provare affondi decisivi. *Cavani *prova un paio di volte a beffare *Buffon*, ma senza successo. Comunque sia, è il PSG a prendere il controllo del match, anche se la Juve risponde sempre con determinazione. Il primo tempo si chiude con uno 0-0 e poche emozioni.
Nel secondo tempo, al 50’ il PSG va avanti. Cavani mette in mezzo una palla tesa, *Bonucci* svetta su tutti ma la sua deviazione non è un granchè e permette a *Lavezzi* di coordinarsi per segnare alla destra di Buffon. *1-0 PSG*!
La partita sembra spostarsi verso i francesi, ma così non è. Perché la Juve cambia modulo, passando ad un 4-3-3 e al 73’ pareggia i conti. *Asamoah* mette in mezzo e *Tevez* con una magia addomestica il pallone e beffa Sirigu. Ma non è finita. Al 79’ la Juve va in vantaggio, ma la rete di Tevez viene *annullata per fuorigioco* dell’argentino.
Il vantaggio è solo rimandato, perché all’82’ una *punizione di Pirlo* regala un pallone d’oro a *Llorente* che ancora una volta segna di testa la rete del vantaggio.
*La Juventus vince la I Edizione della Champions Cup, per 2-1!*
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

ma guarda che c..o a 20 minuti dalla fine...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Allora se vi è piaciuto posso proporre altre cose del genere  Magari con più squadre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mi dispiace 
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] sono portato per i giochi di simulazione 
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] il modulo sarebbe dovuto diventare il 4-2-3-1 in realtà ma vabbè, ci vuole anche un po' di fortuna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Allora se vi è piaciuto posso proporre altre cose del genere  Magari con più squadre



si è stato un torneo carino anche se ho perso subito


----------



## Ale (22 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

Pippo lo facciamo con le Nazionali ti va? Io prendo la Spagna ed esco fuori un altra volta la primo turno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Ah perchè no. Ci lavoro subito su. Vi farò sapere prossimamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

novità Pippo?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> novità Pippo?



Ehila, per le Nazionali ho qualche problema perchè (non chiedetemi come mai) a causa di una patch faccio fatica a cambiare le convocazioni.
Quindi meglio non farlo con le nazionali per evitare problemi 

Qualcosa con i club si può fare!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ehila, per le Nazionali ho qualche problema perchè (non chiedetemi come mai) a causa di una patch faccio fatica a cambiare le convocazioni.
> Quindi meglio non farlo con le nazionali per evitare problemi
> 
> Qualcosa con i club si può fare!



peccato per le Nazionali...per me va bene con i Club


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Luglio 2013)

Facciamo che domani provo a muovermi un pò per le Nazionali. Vi faccio sapere domani, così organizzo il tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Ok Pippo...andava bene pure con i Club, solo che si crea un torneo simile al primo


----------

